# Starting clomid after dianette



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

does anyone know if to start clomid again, you must have a real period or can it be the breakthrough bleed you get from the pill?  I know you have to take clomid on day 1of your period so was wondering what would happen if I stopped Dianette (which is being used to treat my PCOS) and I don't have any periods?  Can I just take it at the end of taking the Dianette?

Kitty 4


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm certainly no medical professional but personally, if it was me, I would wait until I'd had my first proper, full flow bleed before taking clomid. You should class cd1 as full-on proper bleeding & not spot bleeding...so I would've assumed the same would go for it you were taking the pill & were to start clomid.

Has your consultant not advised you on when you should start taking the clomid, following being on the pill  I would discuss it with him if you're really not sure...but like I say, personally I'd wait to have a proper bleed as when on pill its not a "proper" bleed that you have during 7 day break...

What has your consultant prescribed you ie what mg of clomid - 25mg/50mg etc and what days to take - cd2-6, cd3-7 etc 

Is this your first month on clomid 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Minxy thanks for your reply

It is a complicated situation.  This will be my second time on clomid, but my GP won't refer me yet cos we have not been ttc for six months naturally without success.  I had a baby six months ago and want to try for another quite soon.  My GP has advised me to go on Dianette for my PCOS symptoms in the meantime.  very confusing i know as that will technically mean we cannot be ttc naturaly!  Anyway I am unsure as to whether to take Dianette as am worried if I come off it I will not have a proper period and therefore will be unable to take clomid,,,, hence my question.  I am not yet under a consultant this time around so can't ask their advice.  I need my GP to refer me first!

confusing I know!

Kitty4


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kitty I was on dianette for my pcos. Came off them when we deciced to ttc...however in 14r months only had one period. I was told to take clomid in Dec but as I wasnt having a period I was perscribed provera...this brought on a bleed. I didn't think I would bleed after my first round of clomid but by cd32 It arrived. i would see your gp/cons though as I am sure they will tell you whats what.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kitty I was on Dianette (I have PCO) and was prescribed it to kick start my cycles as I was havign no AF for 3 months then 2 AFs in 1 month, etc - all over the shop.  I stayed on Dianette for about 5 months and by the time I cam off my cycles had been kick started regularly again - that was over a year ago now and my GP has only just put me on Clomid - I guess its different for everyone but talk to your GP and I would expect you'd need a full cycle cause when I asked ages ago about Clokid when I wasn't regular I got a simple no.  Good luck hun.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was also on Dianetee for PCOS (what a wonder drug for PCOS sufferers!). I came off it July 04 and then weirdly had a proper period 10 days later, then nothing for 35 days. I wouldn't take Clomid during your withdrawal bleed, I'd wait for a proper period. If nothing happens within 28 days, I would request Provera form your GP to get the ball rolling.

Good luck

xxx


----------

